# What am I doing wrong? Sore outside calf muscle.



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you holding your heel down and tipping your toes out? That can pull the outside calf muscle especially if you are tense.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the failure of the muscle is due to a build up of lactic acid, which occurs when the muscles are over worked, and begin working in an anearobic environment. So, breathing well is paramount, and massage after your lessons, and being patient . that 2 point is really, really hard work. I can't do it for even 5 minutes! (that's why I stick with dressage/trails!)

Hang in there, take hot baths, cold beers and good massages from someone who loves you!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I like that therapy, Tinyliny! I'll get on that right away.

I may also be turning my toes out and I definitely have my heels down (I think that's what I'm supposed to be doing, right? - the heel part, I mean, not the toes.)

I used to be able to do 2-point for a long time without any problems when I rode in an English saddle. Now that I'm in a Western it's giving my calves problems. Maybe I should shorten my stirrups? I hate to do that. I love having them longer.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I have the same problem! It's always my right leg. Not quite my calf, not quite my ankle , but somewhere in between. If I drop my stirrups a hole it helps tremendously!! I also keep wanting to stretch but I keep forgetting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Could you be rolling your foot at the ankle to the outside? Therefore putting my pressure and strain on the outside of the foot, calf, knee, and thigh.

It is a bad habit of mine when I try to keep the toes in (and doing it incorrectly), or my body is crooked, or my left hip aches. Instead of even pressure on the whole ball of the foot, I tend to roll the ankle and the pressure rests on the outside of the foot causing some aches and stiffness from the ankle up.

Then some cold coronas for therapeutic purposes surely does help!


----------



## ArdentPaladin (Jan 29, 2013)

I was having a similar problem a bit ago. Turns out when I'd cleaned my saddle, I got distracted and put one of my stirrups on backwards. Western stirrups bend a certain way, and if you put them on backwards it can really torque your ankle and cause strain to your calf muscle. It's worth checking out. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why are you riding two point in a western saddle?

in my dressage saddle, I modified the irons so that they have an angle to the footbed which eases up the pull on the outside of my calf/knee . I strapped on some padding in the shape of a wedge that is angled up more on the outside of the foot. it helps a lot!

there are adjustment thingies you can buy to make a western strirrup hang more at that upward angle, to ease the pull on your leg/knee.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the opposite of how I have mine, but this site is interesting:

CrookedStirrups.com - Authentic, Original, Patented, CrookedStirrups! Crooked Stirups, Western Saddles

I have created something shaped like the following item, with the high part toward the outside:

Wedge English Fillis Stirrup Pads, D'angles , Sand Paper Grip


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I was riding in 2-point because I was doing some small jumps.  Plus it's good for helping build muscle and give the horse's back a break.

Thanks, everyone, for the tips. I had a lesson yesterday and while I felt the pain, it was a lot less. I focused on not leaning to the outside of my foot which I think was the problem. Staying evenly balanced on the balls of my feet is hard, but I notice if I make the effort, it feels much better.

I think part of it is just to continue working and building muscle and balance all over. Then my feet won't get all torqued out as they try to bear weight they shouldn't.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought a pair of those crooked stirrups (or ones very similar) just now. We'll see if they make a difference. I won't have them for a while, though, but when I do I'll post a review. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I have used crooked stirrups but I called them twisted, they were rawhide, and I think they do work well, I hope they work for you!

Part of it is that the fenders on the western saddle might be causing your stirrup not to turn as easily as they do in the English saddle which is in turn causing the pressure and soreness in your calf.

You are not alone! I two-point in my western saddle also, when doing small jumps on the trail, for practice, and when I need to get low if I am trying to get through brush.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure it's the fenders, since I have fenders made of cordovan and not leather. They're very flexible.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have ridden in Western saddles with cordura fenders and hate that! a fender of leather acts as a bit of a support for you lleg, just as the English saddle has the flaps that are under your upper, part of lower leg. the cordura will bend and twist any old way, and so if you lift your heel up, the whole fender comes up, too, and the stirrup along with it. this means that there is a greater chance of your foot staying caught in the stirrup in a real crazy sort of fall where things get twisted around. 

a stiff leather fender keeps the stirrup down where it should be, which helps the rider stay where THEY should be. it also gives support to the lower leg, in much the same way that tall boots support the lower leg.

If I had a saddle with cordura skirt and fenders, I'd put leather fenders on it.

It is true, however, that the fender must be turned to create the bend. But once it is turned, and the turn maintained by correct storing of the saddle, this turned leather fender is much better on your leg/knee, JMHO.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Could it not just be a matter of weak muscles?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I put stirrup turners on my western style endurance saddle and it helped my position.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Could it not just be a matter of weak muscles?


Maybe if this happened last year. I haven't had a problem for 6 months of 2x weekly riding. No reason why it should start now if it's just a case of weak muscles. I think I've changed the way I hold my feet.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Those stirrup turners are really cool! I love finding out about new tack.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have them on three of my saddles. (The one I ride, and the one my daughter rides, and the one my daughter-in-law rides.) They really help if you don't have pre-turned leather fenders.


----------

